# Supplement help?



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 25, 2016)

Im 16 and have been working out for years with the football team which really hasnt bulked me up and got me cut like i wanted it to so im getting a gym membership. I just purchased bpi hd performance creatine and muscletech anarchy preworkout and i have protein. How should i take these supplements and if i take creatine with my preworkout and my protein will it effect the performance of the preworkout?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

bnjohnson46 said:


> Im 16 and have been working out for years with the football team which really hasnt bulked me up and got me cut like i wanted it to so im getting a gym membership. I just purchased bpi hd performance creatine and muscletech anarchy preworkout and i have protein. How should i take these supplements and if i take creatine with my preworkout and my protein will it effect the performance of the preworkout?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 how tall are you ?what do you weigh now?  and what are you trying to get to as far as weght?

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Im only 5'9 but i weigh 195 and squat 440,


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Millslane said:


> how tall are you ?what do you weigh now?  and what are you trying to get to as far as weght?
> 
> the little big guy!!



Sorry i messed up on that last post but im only 5'9 i weigh 195 and squat 440, bench 245 and clean 250


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

bnjohnson46 said:


> Im only 5'9 but i weigh 195 and squat 440,


Ok so your big as you want to be as far as weight? so you just want to get lean?

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

I dont mind gaining weight or even losing weight but yeah i basically just want to get toned and the "body builder look"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

You're pretty strong especially for your age and your weight, but remember this. It's not about how much weight you lift it's about tension on the muscle your muscle has no clue how much weight you are lifting all that knows is how much tension is on it muscle grows from time under tension.. each set should be no less than 35 seconds so if you're doing 12 reps 2 seconds down and one second up, that's 36 seconds per set. If you are trying to lean out or bulk because it sounds like you were strong and you're going to be using a lot of weight. just make sure your form is perfect,and keep your rep range between 15 and no lower than 10 reps.
The biggest thing and I can't stress it anymore is your diet and the way you train, I tell people all the time it is probably 70% diet 20% training and 10% supplements... if you need help with your diet PM me and I will help you out..

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Millslane said:


> You're pretty strong especially for your age and your weight, but remember this. It's not about how much weight you lift it's about tension on the muscle your muscle has no clue how much weight you are lifting all that knows is how much tension is on it muscle grows from time under tension.. each set should be no less than 35 seconds so if you're doing 12 reps 2 seconds down and one second up, that's 36 seconds per set. If you are trying to lean out or bulk because it sounds like you were strong and you're going to be using a lot of weight. just make sure your form is perfect,and keep your rep range between 15 and no lower than 10 reps.
> The biggest thing and I can't stress it anymore is your diet and the way you train, I tell people all the time it is probably 70% diet 20% training and 10% supplements... if you need help with your diet PM me and I will help you out..
> 
> the little big guy!!



I PMd you but idk how this app works so im really not sure if i did or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

No it didn't work go to my profile and click on the little peach message button that is how you PM someone

the little big guy!!


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

Make sure when your bench pressing you are contracting your abs and not arching  your back. Also you want to make sure when you are training a certain muscle like chest you're not incorporating other muscles such as tries shoulders or arching your back you might not be as strong but that is how you make the muscle grow or get leaner both...

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thats what ive been trying to focus on ever since ive gotten into all the body building and stuff thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

Go on YouTube and check out a guy named Ben Pakulski, I think I spelled his name right when you type it in it will come up. When it comes to the science of bodybuilding he's one of the smartest out there you can learn a lot from him.. you can also learn a lot from other bodybuilders it's like Bruce Lee and fighting he took a bunch of other people style put it together and made his own. You are going to have to do the same thing take a little bit from everyone and then find what works for you..

the little big guy!!


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

I will send you a quick pm to see if that helps you and

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Sounds good ill have to do that, i realllly like jay cutler too hes probably my favorite body builder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

